# New hunter- Squirrel Hunting?



## Hannek (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello to everyone. Just found this site, and it is not common for me to actually register on any of these online forums but this one seemed like the community could actually help me! I have been an avid shooter my entire life, but only have seldom hunting experience from my childhood. My wife now has been getting the itch to add to our firearm collection (I'm lucky, I know) and she would like to start doing some small game hunting. 

I thought about taking her out squirrel hunting this following week, however than it hit me. Are there any regulations saying we cannot hunt squirrel during bow season which has now started? The last thing I want to do is go into the woods (state or private) and have a bunch of bow hunters ready to kill me because my wife and I were knocking down some squirrels with out firearms of choice. 

I look forward to hanging around this site and hope to dive right into the sport of hunting. My wife would like to go out deer hunting, quail hunting, turkey hunting, and just about everything. I know many start their hunting careers as a child, so hopefully my wife and I are not too old to join the ranks. I personally am looking forward to the quality time with the misses and being in the woods, if I happen bag anything it will be an added bonus. Thanks to everyone in advance.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

actually you are allowed to continue hunting squirrels, but will be limited to a shotgun during the rifle deer season, from what I gathered

No 22's

Seems silly....

Hope I'm wrong


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Go out and enjoy. Its ur right.

fish, hunt, get outside and be happy.


----------



## Hannek (Oct 13, 2012)

Shoeman said:


> actually you are allowed to continue hunting squirrels, but will be limited to a shotgun during the rifle deer season, from what I gathered
> 
> No 22's
> 
> ...



Thanks for the response Shoeman. So you're saying that I have to use a shotgun during firearms season? Meaning after Nov 15th? If that is the case, that's fine as I have a couple shotguns I could use. My main concern is right now prior to gun season starting for deer. Being bow season already, if I went to state land to hunt some squirrels, I'd just be worried that I would have a lot of upset archers on my hands for firing off a firearm every time I want to take a shot at a squirrel.


----------



## Hannek (Oct 13, 2012)

wildcoy73 said:


> Go out and enjoy. Its ur right.
> 
> fish, hunt, get outside and be happy.


Thanks, just in my nature to avoid upsetting people if I can help it. Have you heard anything about what Soeman was saying regarding not being able to hunt squirrel with .22s?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I kept looking within the guide and couldn't find anything

You "might" be good, but I do remember a law curtailing the use of rim fires to ***** at night during deer season. 

someone please chime in!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

found it and yet confusing

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10366_37141_37706-31578--,00.html

I guess it's limited to Nov 10-14th.... ?????


----------



## Slug Gunner (Dec 7, 2006)

I would suggest that both you and your wife take a Hunters Safety Course offered at various sportsmans clubs, etc around the state. Pick up a hunting regulations booklet anyplace that sells licenses and read it thoroughly. It will answer most questions you have. 
Also, it would be a great use of your time to find a mentor that has been hunting for a while and can guide you through your first few seasons. Most people that hunt are willing to offer advice and guidance to new hunters taking up the sport. We need all the help we can get in order to keep our heritage intact!! 
There's a lot of people that start out small game hunting before going on to big game hunting and I personally feel it's a great way to "cut your teeth" in the sport of hunting. Squirrel hunting especially will teach you a lot of tactics and methods that will transfer to deer hunting if/when you decide to make that step. 
Good luck and know that you are blessed to have a wife that not only enourages your new passion of hunting but wants to join in it with you!!


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Slug Gunner said:


> I would suggest that both you and your wife take a Hunters Safety Course offered at various sportsmans clubs, etc around the state. Pick up a hunting regulations booklet anyplace that sells licenses and read it thoroughly. It will answer most questions you have.
> Also, it would be a great use of your time to find a mentor that has been hunting for a while and can guide you through your first few seasons. Most people that hunt are willing to offer advice and guidance to new hunters taking up the sport. We need all the help we can get in order to keep our heritage intact!!
> There's a lot of people that start out small game hunting before going on to big game hunting and I personally feel it's a great way to "cut your teeth" in the sport of hunting. Squirrel hunting especially will teach you a lot of tactics and methods that will transfer to deer hunting if/when you decide to make that step.
> Good luck and know that you are blessed to have a wife that not only enourages your new passion of hunting but wants to join in it with you!!


Excellent advice!


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

You're good using a .22 except from Nov. 10th-30th in the shotgun zone only. 

Good luck out there. I try to avoid areas of state land where I know there are tree stands, but if it comes down to not hunting during deer season (bow or ml season only, I'd never venture on state land around here during shotgun deer season,) I just think about all of the people illegally sighting in their shotguns and muzzle loaders on open state land while I'm squirrel hunting and scaring all of my squirrels :lol:


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

you would really be better off with a shotgun this time of year. with the leaves on the trees squirrel don't set still long enough to give you a good target for .22 with the shotgun its a lot easier , specialy for new hunters.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

motorcityhtps said:


> You're good using a .22 except from Nov. 10th-30th in the shotgun zone only.
> 
> Good luck out there. I try to avoid areas of state land where I know there are tree stands, but if it comes down to not hunting during deer season (bow or ml season only, I'd never venture on state land around here during shotgun deer season,) I just think about all of the people illegally sighting in their shotguns and muzzle loaders on open state land while I'm squirrel hunting and scaring all of my squirrels :lol:


 actually thats a pet peave of mine,,,that deer hunters think they are more important , or more "real" hunter then small game hunters.
i always say, anyone can hit an animal that size. a long distance head shot on a target the size of a squirrel? that takes skill. plus they taste better.


----------



## Hauptmann6 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hannek said:


> Thanks for the response Shoeman. So you're saying that I have to use a shotgun during firearms season? Meaning after Nov 15th? If that is the case, that's fine as I have a couple shotguns I could use. My main concern is right now prior to gun season starting for deer. Being bow season already, if I went to state land to hunt some squirrels, I'd just be worried that I would have a lot of upset archers on my hands for firing off a firearm every time I want to take a shot at a squirrel.


If you don't hunt small game during bow season, you only get about 15 days to hunt. Don't worry about it, just don't be a dick. If you run across a bow hunter just move on.


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

*My advice is dont go out on state land during gun season!!!*

it is a war zone believe me i dont go out on state land in the southern lower mich during deer gun season, that being said im a bow hunter and small game hunter and sometimes both at the same time. just make sure when hunting during bow season to* wear orange* its the law and its just smart. And make sure you know what is behind your target when shooting up in the tree!!! i have been peppered once its not fun!

If you ever come up to the lansing area or Laingsburg area give me a PM and i will see if i can take you out some where


----------



## Hauptmann6 (Oct 19, 2012)

cwielock said:


> *My advice is dont go out on state land during gun season!!!*
> 
> it is a war zone believe me i dont go out on state land in the southern lower mich during deer gun season, that being said im a bow hunter and small game hunter and sometimes both at the same time. just make sure when hunting during bow season to* wear orange* its the law and its just smart. And make sure you know what is behind your target when shooting up in the tree!!! i have been peppered once its not fun!
> 
> If you ever come up to the lansing area or Laingsburg area give me a PM and i will see if i can take you out some where



Agreed. And Bow hunters, please wear orange in the woods. I know you don't have to, but when sharing the woods it's so much nicer to be able to see where NOT to shoot. Instead of squinting and wondering if you are missing someone.


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

Hauptmann6 said:


> Agreed. And Bow hunters, please wear orange in the woods. I know you don't have to, but when sharing the woods it's so much nicer to be able to see where NOT to shoot. Instead of squinting and wondering if you are missing someone.


I wear orange when i bow hunt state land, but on my own or my grandpas land i dont wear it. but i think it should be law to wear orange on state land when hunting, except for waterfowl.


----------

